# NEC Schedules need tweaking



## JoeRids (Nov 12, 2015)

We all know Amtrak has funding issues, but the sad fact is Amtrak is not using the resources it has for optimum scheduling, even in its pride and joy, the Northeast Corridor. Consider these examples:

1. Philadelphia- New York on a weekday morning. Considering the still normal time to start a work day is 8AM (which granted, is changing more and more), trains arrive at 6:40 (too early), 7:22 (not bad, but a bit early), and 8:15 (too late). An arrival between 7:22 and 8:15 would be perfect.

2. Sunday Evenings (a very busy intercity travel time): An Acela Express leaves Washington DC at 5:00PM, then inexplicably there is no departure until 8PM! Having trains at 6 and 7 would surely be sellouts every Sunday, even at premium express fares. To make things more frustrating, Amtrak DOES get it right southbound, with NYP departures every hour from 3 to 8.

3. New York-Albany on weekdays: Mornings southbound are good, but northbound there's a 4:40, 5:47, and a 7:15. How about a 6:30? Also a problem is Albany to New York in the evening (except Sunday) when 7:15 is the last departure, and both the 6:15 and 7:15 are coming from Canada which are subject to frequent delays. An 8PM "clean up" would be perfect!

Granted, most parts of the country would envy this level of service, and of course you can't please everybody, but does anyone think I have a point here? I'm sure there are other scheduling opportunities in the Northeast or Nationwide that could be implemented at little to no additional cost.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 12, 2015)

I can tell you from personal experience that the trains that leave PHL 190, 110, and 170 get full at PHL. I have seen lines for 110 and that gets long, I've been on 170. That's full to NYP, empties out and then fills up with people going to NHV. Also keep in mind that slots are at a premium in and out of NYP at Rush Hour. Most of them being NJT and LIRR. There isn't room at the inn so to speak to add another Amtrak train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 12, 2015)

Normally I'd agree with Steve ( the NEC Guru) due to the Zoo @ WAS and NYP during rush hours, but as pertains to the Acelas, there should be more trips in the evening, the gap between trains is costing Amtrak revenue and probably even sending riders to National for flights.

Perhaps its an equipment problem, when the new Acela's show up someday,perhaps this situation can be rectified?


----------



## west point (Nov 12, 2015)

The NYP - Albany route is somewhat constrained by equipment length and slots on MNRR


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 12, 2015)

Bob Dylan said:


> Normally I'd agree with Steve ( the NEC Guru) due to the Zoo @ WAS and NYP during rush hours, but as pertains to the Acelas, there should be more trips in the evening, the gap between trains is costing Amtrak revenue and probably even sending riders to National for flights.
> 
> Perhaps its an equipment problem, when the new Acela's show up someday,perhaps this situation can be rectified?


On Weekends the problem with adding more Acela trips is "The Rotation". Everything is set up so HST's can undergo their inspections and be in the proper position for the next days runs. Another factor is right now the Amfleet I fleet is stretched to the point where on weekends they have been using a few HST's to fill in, which in effect can have an effect on AE service. To give you an example of how quickly the HST's are turned in WAS and BOS, 2150 arrives around 1145a into BOS, that turns for 2167 at 110p out of BOS. 2190 turns for 2165. A few years ago I rode 2163 from NYP to WAS and then 2126 out of DC back to PHL. 2163 arrives just before 6pm. 2126 departs WAS at 7pm. They used the same set from 2163 on 2126. Now I'm sure that's not the case with every turn. And in that say 30 minutes after arrival and CA pre-boards, the Secret Service and APD had been going over every inch of that set for VP Biden.

When Acela II's arrive I would expect Hourly Service M-F with half hourly service from Beginning of service till say 9 or 930am and from 3pm till 7pm. I know that Amtrak's goal is half hourly service. But I think that it will have to be worked in to. They can't just say have at it.


----------

